

Αnonymous is dead - CraftThatBlock
http://www.hackforums.net/showthread.php?tid=4187659

======
doctorshady
Can you put this on a pastebin or something so we can read without getting an
account?

~~~
CraftThatBlock
[http://pastebin.com/wEkCAmYF](http://pastebin.com/wEkCAmYF)

~~~
doctorshady
Thanks!

